# unlimited broodnest,equipment ,etc



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

A queen excluder will only increase your chances of swarming because it will crowd the broodnest. 

You either need to give them more space, or split, or watch them swarm. Its an annual problem! You could try selling some splits and introducing empty frames into the broodnest, but it might be too late to stop swarming.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I stack up the eight frame boxes with no excluder and they can have as many as they wish to fill with whatever they wish to fill them with.


----------

